# Who's got Snow Leopard upgrade the cheapest?



## tonyrubicon (Apr 15, 2008)

I've been searching around all the big-box sites and such and haven't found the upgrade cheaper than $34.99. Has anyone found it for less somewhere?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I really think you are wasting your time. I don't think you going to find it cheaper anywhere, Apple it pretty strict when it comes to their pricing. Also at $35 for an OS, how cheap do you want it?


----------



## tonyrubicon (Apr 15, 2008)

why even bother responding???? thanks for your 2 cents.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

I assume they would want it for free because they are using Apple equipment so therefore deserve updates for life. LOL 

Margins are $6 + shipping.. so how much cheaper did they want it for?
People will never be satisfied.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Even if you did find it cheaper, how much cheaper would you expect. I think $34.99 is very reasonable and don't see anyone selling it for less.


----------



## tonyrubicon (Apr 15, 2008)

has nothing to do with "being satisfied" but as a marketing director, I know MANY companies who underprice key items to get people into their stores. Sony is notorious for doing this with videogame consoles, whereas Bestbuy and Futureshop will underprice key items on launch days to drive business into stores. 

What I am asking for is not unheard of, it is a tested method of marketing. And as the thread title reads, I am asking if people have found it anywhere else for less than $35. I am NOT asking for everyone's 2 cents on whether or not I am being cheap. 

@macintosh doctor, don't refer to me as they- that is just inconsiderate and ignorant.


----------



## tonyrubicon (Apr 15, 2008)

Clockwork said:


> Even if you did find it cheaper, how much cheaper would you expect. I think $34.99 is very reasonable and don't see anyone selling it for less.


Can I ask WHY you responded to this? There is nothing constructive here, nor have you said anything more than the other two useless responses.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

tonyrubicon said:


> why even bother responding???? thanks for your 2 cents.


Why even bother posting ????? It's $35 for a new OS? How cheap can you be?


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

tonyrubicon said:


> I am NOT asking for everyone's 2 cents on whether or not I am being cheap.


Hey dude, this is an internet forum. You do not get ONLY what you asked for. As a marketing director, you should probably already know that, and the impoliteness originated on your end. Bye bye, see you in my ignore list.

I can already predict many more "useless" responses.


----------



## tonyrubicon (Apr 15, 2008)

milhaus said:


> Why even bother posting ????? It's $35 for a new OS? How cheap can you be?


What I am asking for is not unheard of, it is a tested method of marketing. And as the thread title reads, I am asking if people have found it anywhere else for less than $35. I am NOT asking for everyone's 2 cents on whether or not I am being cheap.

I sick of the BS and the "holier-than-thou" attitudes of people on threads here. Write something constructive or don't write anything at all. Just don't made some stupid snide remark just to get your post count up. It is counter-productive and you have NO IDEA what the rationale behind my question is.

By simply stating that I am being cheap or making a generalized comment about owning Apple equipment wastes my time, doesn't make you look that reputable when you have 500+ posts and all you can say is "wow. you're cheap".


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

tonyrubicon said:


> has nothing to do with "being satisfied" but as a marketing director, I know MANY companies who underprice key items to get people into their stores. Sony is notorious for doing this with videogame consoles, whereas Bestbuy and Futureshop will underprice key items on launch days to drive business into stores.
> 
> What I am asking for is not unheard of, it is a tested method of marketing. And as the thread title reads, I am asking if people have found it anywhere else for less than $35. I am NOT asking for everyone's 2 cents on whether or not I am being cheap.
> 
> @macintosh doctor, don't refer to me as they- that is just inconsiderate and ignorant.


It is already priced as a lost leader - most OSs are $130 to $400 ( look at MS for pricing.. )

so what you are asking for is really senseless... I assume if apple sold it for $9.95 you would be posting i got it for $8.95 - never happy.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

Let me google that for you

i mean...really...


----------



## Harvey (Oct 9, 2005)

tonyrubicon said:


> has nothing to do with "being satisfied" but as a marketing director, I know MANY companies who underprice key items to get people into their stores. Sony is notorious for doing this with videogame consoles, whereas Bestbuy and Futureshop will underprice key items on launch days to drive business into stores.
> 
> What I am asking for is not unheard of, it is a tested method of marketing. And as the thread title reads, I am asking if people have found it anywhere else for less than $35. I am NOT asking for everyone's 2 cents on whether or not I am being cheap.
> 
> @macintosh doctor, don't refer to me as they- that is just inconsiderate and ignorant.



Well, I got mine for $15. All I had to do was buy a new Mac in the last month.

What a deal!

Harvey


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Thread fail.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

tonyrubicon said:


> What I am asking for is not unheard of...


Except with Apple products where it pretty much is unheard of. The point of answering your thread is to let you know that in my opinion you aren't going to find it any cheaper and not to bother wasting your time. This comes from years of experience in seeing how Apple products are priced, they next to never go sale and when they do they are at the end of their life cycle not the beginning.

Your hostility is quite unwarranted, people are expressing their opinions that's all. And yes $35 for an OS is already a loss leader, as a Marketing Director you should understand that, no need for knicker knotting.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

if you find it for cheaper let me know! my girlfriend can't understand why I would want to upgrade for $30 bucks! I mean $30 bucks is cheap but to her $30 bucks is $30 bucks!


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

+1
When I look at what it costs to buy upgrades to Windows and the relative pain of upgrading, I think $35 is dirt cheap.
Personally I love bargain hunting but this seems like a poor place to put my efforts.


----------



## biovizier (Dec 21, 2005)

I seem to recall Leopard prices varied from $129 down to $99 (maybe even $79) so you never know. Mind you the lower part of the range was mostly at various university stores so it was not your typical retail situation, but if you happen to be eligible...

But I'm pretty sure that after the first month or so, limited time sales at $119 or $109 started showing up on-line and at the big boxes too.

So OS X prices in general haven't been as rigid as some imply. The Snow Leopard situation may be a special case with its already low base price, but if you can save $5 somewhere, why not?


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

tonyrubicon said:


> What I am asking for is not unheard of, it is a tested method of marketing.


But not in the Apple universe. Apple's SOP is to peg the retail price of their goods (as set by the Apple Store online, which establishes a de facto maximum street price) at somewhere between 1% and 5% margin over the dealer cost. This has the effect of making discounting near-nonexistent, because the resellers have no margin to work with. 

This has been the reality in Apple retailing for the past 5 years or more.


----------



## tonyrubicon (Apr 15, 2008)

I know it doesnt exist in Apple universe, but it does in Best Buy and Future Shop land to attract customers. It is incentive. It is a low margin product that is sold at a loss in order to get people in the store so they can pick up other items at perceived discounts that result in higher margins for the store. i.e. lose $10 on one thing for the potential to make $50 or $100 on another.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow, people are really ragging on the OP! Sheesh. In the US, Amazon and other retailers *ARE* discounting Snow Leopard ~$5.

Amazon now offering Snow Leopard for $24.99, Family Pack for $43.99 | 9 to 5 Mac

Don't see anywhere in Canada doing this yet.


----------



## tonyrubicon (Apr 15, 2008)

mc3251 said:


> +1
> When I look at what it costs to buy upgrades to Windows and the relative pain of upgrading, I think $35 is dirt cheap.
> Personally I love bargain hunting but this seems like a poor place to put my efforts.


I agree 100% with you- BUT there may be retailers using the incentive I mentioned above. It is not unheard of.


----------



## tonyrubicon (Apr 15, 2008)

screature said:


> Except with Apple products where it pretty much is unheard of. The point of answering your thread is to let you know that in my opinion you aren't going to find it any cheaper and not to bother wasting your time. This comes from years of experience in seeing how Apple products are priced, they next to never go sale and when they do they are at the end of their life cycle not the beginning.
> 
> Your hostility is quite unwarranted, people are expressing their opinions that's all. And yes $35 for an OS is already a loss leader, as a Marketing Director you should understand that, no need for knicker knotting.


Thanks for not answering my question. Didn't ask you if it was a loss leader. Now RELATING to the thread, see below links for some sites offering discounts, albeit US sites, but they're doing it so potentially, Canada could be doing so as well.

Mac OS X v10.6 Snow Leopard - Mac

Amazon.com: Mac OS X version 10.6 Snow Leopard: Software

Apple Software Mac OS X v10.6 Snow Leopard - Single User MC223Z/A


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

tonyrubicon said:


> I know it doesnt exist in Apple universe, but it does in Best Buy and Future Shop land to attract customers. It is incentive. It is a low margin product that is sold at a loss in order to get people in the store so they can pick up other items at perceived discounts that result in higher margins for the store. i.e. lose $10 on one thing for the potential to make $50 or $100 on another.


Well it doesn't exist in the Best Buy or Future Shop universe either. Best Buy and Future Shop are both charging $34.99. Just the way it is dude.


----------



## tonyrubicon (Apr 15, 2008)

I never said it existed in BB or FS universe for THIS product, but they DO use this marketing approach. Just an example. Youre splitting hairs now when all I did was ask a simple question but you had to start preaching the MAC GOSPEL. If you can't contribute constructively, then don't write anything.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Never happy with the fact it is has come down over $90 dollars - now you want it to come down another $5..
Let the Americans fight it out for $5.. but I think us Canadian already know and see the perceived value at $36


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

tonyrubicon said:


> Thanks for not answering my question. Didn't ask you if it was a loss leader. Now RELATING to the thread, see below links for some sites offering discounts, albeit US sites, but they're doing it so potentially, Canada could be doing so as well.
> 
> Mac OS X v10.6 Snow Leopard - Mac
> 
> ...


You know for a guy who hasn't been around here very long you sure do possess a lot of 'tude. The first two are irrelevant as they are US and the Mac Mall is irrelevant as you end up paying shipping so save nothing anyway.

So next...


----------



## tonyrubicon (Apr 15, 2008)

macintosh doctor said:


> Never happy with the fact it is has come down over $90 dollars - now you want it to come down another $5..
> Let the Americans fight it out for $5.. but I think us Canadian already know and see the perceived value at $36



I have seen stupider forums than asking who has an operating system cheapest when there are sites CLEARLY offering discounts. What I can't understand is why a select few members need to be so rude and pigheaded over my question. I mean, really? Why spew verbal diarrhea? If these members just want to be knobs, then do it somewhere else. 

@macintosh doctor, I wasnt asking whether or not I am happy with the fact it has come down over $90. Just because people are willing to pay a hefty apple-tax on an OS and blow $140, when there is an option for $35 option, I wouldn't call it "coming down over $90". I would call it a realistic, competitive price. There is nothing wrong with looking for the best deal and in my land, $10 is $10 is $10. There are many others who would take advantage of saving a buck or two.


----------



## tonyrubicon (Apr 15, 2008)

screature said:


> You know for a guy who hasn't been around here very long you sure do possess a lot of 'tude. The first two are irrelevant as they are US and the Mac Mall is irrelevant as you end up paying shipping so save nothing anyway.
> 
> So next...


I would have over 3000 posts too if I gave my 2 cents, 12 times per thread. My point is that sites are offering discounts. If you are too naive and closed minded to understand that this is about a point I am trying to make. There are sites discounting and the thread is to POST SITES AND STORES THAT ARE OFFERING A LOWER PRICE, not to be a knob and undermine comments to appear to be *right*.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

tonyrubicon said:


> I never said it existed in BB or FS universe for THIS product, but they DO use this marketing approach. Just an example. Youre splitting hairs now when all I did was ask a simple question but you had to start preaching the MAC GOSPEL. If you can't contribute constructively, then don't write anything.


Ahh there is the rub. I and others are trying to be constructive just not in the way you want to hear and then you get all PO'd. We just think it isn't worth the time and effort because you are extremely unlikely to find it any cheaper. That is the constructive part... trying to convince you that it is a waste of time. 

Hey if you don't want to accept the advice fine, but don't chastise those on an open forum who have responded to your thread just because they are saying something you might not want to hear... please and I mean it in the nicest way possible, give it a rest.


----------



## tonyrubicon (Apr 15, 2008)

MOVING FORWARD, (PLEASE) ONLY POST ON THIS THREAD: If you find Snow Leopard priced less than $35.

Thank you everyone who provided constructive input relating to the premise for the thread.

Thanks.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

tonyrubicon said:


> I have seen stupider forums than asking who has an operating system cheapest when there are sites CLEARLY offering discounts. What I can't understand is why a select few members need to be so rude and pigheaded over my question. I mean, really? Why spew verbal diarrhea? If these members just want to be knobs, then do it somewhere else.
> 
> @macintosh doctor, I wasnt asking whether or not I am happy with the fact it has come down over $90. Just because people are willing to pay a hefty apple-tax on an OS and blow $140, when there is an option for $35 option, I wouldn't call it "coming down over $90". I would call it a realistic, competitive price. There is nothing wrong with looking for the best deal and in my land, $10 is $10 is $10. There are many others who would take advantage of saving a buck or two.


10.6 comes free with a purchase of a new computer, but as i mentioned before..
$6 margins, plus shipping not to mention now some distributors are charging min order fees, so online sales for a $36 product ( or in your case $31 to make you happy ) is not worth the hassle for any online Canadian Retailer.

Just drive to an Apple Store - and wait in line for an hour, then tell them everything you posted online saying it should be cheaper to get me in your store. LOL


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

tonyrubicon said:


> .......... this is about a point I am trying to make. ..........


It seems to escape you that nobody is interested in the point you are trying to make.

As I have pointed out before, if one had paid full price for every version of OSX that came down the pike, one would be investing something on the order of 35 cents a day. At that rate it'd take several days to save the price of even a sh!tty cup of coffee. For a lot of us that seems pretty good. My time is too valuable to waste it beating the bushes for every dime I can "save". Looks to me like you've wasted at least an hour of your time on this search. Your hourly rate must be (much) less than minimum wage to make this fetish worthwhile for you......


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

tonyrubicon said:


> My point is that sites are offering discounts. If you are too naive and closed minded to understand that this is about a point I am trying to make. There are sites discounting and the thread is to POST SITES AND STORES THAT ARE OFFERING A LOWER PRICE, not to be a knob and undermine comments to appear to be *right*.


You are the only one being rude dear neighbour. The sites that are offering discounts are not Canadian so they are irrelevant. Next time you ask a question you might well be better served to accept the fact that the answers you might receive may well not be what you want to hear. It is just the way it is sometimes on this and other forums. You have the option of just ignoring them rather than feeling the need to tell people off, it's a two way street, you are keeping this going as much as anyone else here and being very rude in the process. 

For a Marketing Director, you certainly aren't "marketing" yourself very well here.


----------



## tonyrubicon (Apr 15, 2008)

haha. looks like 2 other posters have wasted more time than I have.


----------



## tonyrubicon (Apr 15, 2008)

screature said:


> You are the only one being rude dear neighbour. The sites that are offering discounts are not Canadian so they are irrelevant. Next time you ask a question you might well be better served to accept the fact that the answers you might receive may well not be what you want to hear. It is just the way it is sometimes on this and other forums. You have the option of just ignoring them rather than feeling the need to tell people off, it's a two way street, you are keeping this going as much as anyone else here and being very rude in the process.
> 
> For a Marketing Director, you certainly aren't "marketing" yourself very well here.


You'd make a good politician.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

tonyrubicon said:


> haha. looks like 2 other posters have wasted more time than I have.


forgot to mention - when you get to the Apple Store, tell them you are a Marketing Director - they should have consulted you on the pricing to attract more clients because $36 it is priced too high.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

$34.99??!!!

Damn!!... I paid a full $35.00 for my copy...


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

G-Mo said:


> $34.99??!!!
> 
> Damn!!... I paid a full $35.00 for my copy...


you should of done your research.. do not forget the taxes on that too :lmao:
also with the sales on the US sites and our dollar so high.. you should know better come on!
:greedy:


----------



## tonyrubicon (Apr 15, 2008)

macintosh doctor said:


> forgot to mention - when you get to the Apple Store, tell them you are a Marketing Director - they should have consulted you on the pricing to attract more clients because $36 it is priced too high.


Listen guys, I just asked a question because the practice of undercutting your margins is used quite a bit. Amazon.com, Macmall and BestBuy have proven my point. Some of you seem to be unable to get the point and just want to rip on a person for asking a question-- that is really not cool. The Canadian Mac community should be positive and constructive. A few people on this forum can't seem to take off their blinders and just provide general, closed-minded responses despite proof being right in front of them. For that reason, I will not post any more comments on this thread due to the 2 people who cannot seem to be diplomatic enough to concede they do NOT have an answer but choose to beat around the bush anyway. 

Disappointing, guys.


----------



## ReggeeD (Aug 28, 2009)

First post! Yay!

Anyhow, FWIW, I'm a bit of a bargain hunter and I wasn't able to find it cheaper anyplace else.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

milhaus said:


> Why even bother posting ????? It's $35 for a new OS? How cheap can you be?


+1

The same dude is probably wondering why the real version of Windoze Fi$ta Premium Ultimate Professional is $800 - while one can buy Windoze Fi$ta Home on a massive discount, where it is only what, a measily $129...


----------



## napoleon1769 (May 8, 2009)

$35 for a service pack? Windows's is free!


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

napoleon1769 said:


> $35 for a service pack? Windows's is free!


here we go again.


----------



## rpalace (Sep 17, 2007)

napoleon1769 said:


> $35 for a service pack? Windows's is free!


That's why Napoleon had a short complex. He was a troll.


----------



## Principal (Nov 28, 2004)

ReggeeD said:


> First post! Yay!
> 
> Anyhow, FWIW, I'm a bit of a bargain hunter and I wasn't able to find it cheaper anyplace else.


Now thats the kind of response tonyrubicon was asking for I believe


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm amazed how rude some of the ehMac members are now - I'm just not used to that.
I hope that doesn't mean the beginning of the end for this forum.

In any case, if someone wants to save a nickel, there is always ebay
Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard Single User Upgrade on eBay.ca (item 270448802172 end time 27-Sep-09 12:22:10 EDT)

Total price ends up around $37 Canadian and with a little bit of luck (not much), customs will probably not charge you the sales taxes, so you're a few nickels ahead buying that way.

AND you save the cost and time going to a Canadian store!!!


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

krs said:


> I'm amazed how rude some of the ehMac members are now - I'm just not used to that.
> I hope that doesn't mean the beginning of the end for this forum.
> 
> In any case, if someone wants to save a nickel, there is always ebay
> ...


How much time and electricity did it take to be on ebay?
cheaper to go to a store and buy it.
:lmao:
Customs will always charge no discounts - trust me.
buying off eBay opens you up to scammers too, praying upon people's hopes
of finding 10.6 at a deal.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

macintosh doctor said:


> How much time and electricity did it take to be on ebay?
> cheaper to go to a store and buy it.
> :lmao:
> Customs will always charge no discounts - trust me.
> ...


+1 :clap:


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

krs said:


> I'm amazed how rude some of the ehMac members are now - I'm just not used to that.
> I hope that doesn't mean the beginning of the end for this forum.


IMHO the first answer from SC to the OP's question was a reasonable response, it was the OP's comeback to this first response that was out of line, and started the whole downward spiral.

jb.


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone know if there's sales tax charged on Canadian up-to-date orders? Just filling the form out now to fax in.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

gadgetguy said:


> Anyone know if there's sales tax charged on Canadian up-to-date orders? Just filling the form out now to fax in.


Yes... it's $13.00 plus $0.65 GST and $1.04 PST (in Ontario) for a total of $14.69!


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> Yes... it's $13.00 plus $0.65 GST and $1.04 PST (in Ontario) for a total of $14.69!


Great, thanks! I've got a form that says US$9.95. Is there a Canadian form you downloaded?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

gadgetguy said:


> Great, thanks! I've got a form that says US$9.95. Is there a Canadian form you downloaded?


Yes... Here's the Canadian login link:
The Apple Store (Canada)


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad you gave me that link, just woke up after a long night at work and was under the impression that I had to print an order form, fax and go through all of that.


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

napoleon1769 said:


> $35 for a service pack? Windows's is free!


Going from Windows 95 to 98 was not free, therefore this upgrade which perhaps has more in it then Microsoft's 98 upgrade (or downgrade as many would say) would not be free. MS service packs just fix little issues just like our updates 10.5.1, 10.5.2 ext fix the little issues.


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

Lars said:


> Thread fail.


At 7 pages in a few hours??


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

macintosh doctor said:


> How much time and electricity did it take to be on ebay?
> cheaper to go to a store and buy it.
> :lmao:
> Customs will always charge no discounts - trust me.
> ...


You lost me totally with your comments...........

To find this item on ebay took me all of 30 seconds, less time than what it takes me to type this post.
Electricity used a few pennies
Closest store, FutureShop is 10 minutes each way plus at least 5 minutes in the store if not more.

Customs will not (actually CANNOT) charge if the item is less than $20 from a commercial store or less than $60 from a private person.
This item, declared at $30.- US will definitely not incur any customs charge.

I see more risk buying from on-line stores than from ebay.
Just use your common sense - look at the item and the sellers feedback.
The item here would be no issue or should I worry about a "fake" DVD?
Haven't looked at this sellers feedback since I have no intention buying from him - I qualified for the $13.- version of Snow Leopard, but in any case, both ebay and Paypal will reimburse you fully if there is a legitimate issue.
More than you can expect in a store.

I take it you have a problem with buying on eBay - fair enough - but none of the comments you mention actually apply.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

jamesB said:


> IMHO the first answer from SC to the OP's question was a reasonable response, it was the OP's comeback to this first response that was out of line, and started the whole downward spiral.
> 
> jb.


Fully agree!

The reason I said members (plural) is because I started seeing that in other threads by other members as well.


----------



## West Coast Boy (Sep 3, 2004)

For my two cents worth, I'm heading down to Portland Oregon next month and waiting to pick up a Family Pack down there, I know if I don't find it cheaper (and I will look around for a better price) I can get it for $49 US and avoid having to pay sales taxes


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Darien Red Sox said:


> Going from Windows 95 to 98 was not free, therefore this upgrade which perhaps has more in it then Microsoft's 98 upgrade (or downgrade as many would say) would not be free. MS service packs just fix little issues just like our updates 10.5.1, 10.5.2 ext fix the little issues.


IMHO, the problem is the Apple OS numbering plan (compared to that of MS).
In the MS world each new OS is presented as a totally new product with a different marketing name and a different nomenclature.
Only the Windows part is common.

In the Apple world it's all more of an evolution, both the software and the numbering scheme.

So when some people see 10.1 > 10.2 > 10.3 >10.4 >10.5 > 10.6, they equate that to Service Packs on Windows which of course is dead wrong.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2007)

Apple Mac OS X version 10.6 Snow Leopard: Amazon.ca: Software

On a somewhat related note, don't buy it from Amazon... wow..


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

*Snow Leopard*

Well bought and installed snow leopard with definite speed increases in safari, start up, shut down, applications period. No issues installing and all my programs work like a charm:clap:


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Apple Mac OS X version 10.6 Snow Leopard: Amazon.ca: Software
> 
> On a somewhat related note, don't buy it from Amazon... wow..


More accurately, this should read *through* Amazon.ca

Amazon.ca is charging that merchant some commission that in the end is added to the price.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

croatsensation said:


> Well bought and installed snow leopard with definite speed increases in safari, start up, shut down, applications period. No issues installing and all my programs work like a charm:clap:


Did you get the 6 to 7 GB saving in hard drive space?
Or did you even look for that?

I find that amazing - new OSs usually get bigger - a lot bigger than the previous ones.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

croatsensation said:


> Well bought and installed snow leopard with definite speed increases in safari, start up, shut down, applications period. No issues installing and all my programs work like a charm:clap:


Do you use CS3 at all or filemaker pro interested to know if you have had any issues yet?
thanks
PS - love your avatar.. :love2:


----------



## masoste (Mar 7, 2006)

Still on about the price, the current Bank of Canada currency exchange puts $29 US at $31.55 CAN. That's with today's exchange rate of 1.0879 (0.9192) or maybe that's yesterday's. In any case we're still getting the slightly shorter end o the stick for living here in Canada. 
Boo.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

Did everyone wake up on the wrong side of the bed? It is certainly not a full/new moon...

To answer the ORIGINAL question, Currently the price is $34.99 Canadian or $13 if you bought your mac recently. It may go down in a month or two as people buy it, burn it, and then sell it. Ebay would be another option as well but really watch the shipping charges.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Strimkind said:


> It may go down in a month or two as people buy it, burn it, and then sell it.


:lmao:

Leopard was $129 from the day of its release to the last day it was available in stores. The price of $35 isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Silv (Mar 28, 2008)

If you want it real cheap go get a torrent or something, but don't come running here when you find out your Mac has joined a botnet or something...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Silv said:


> If you want it real cheap go get a torrent or something, but don't come running here when you find out your Mac has joined a botnet or something...


ehMac doesn't condone piracy.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

PS: What is with people thinking $35 is expensive? Seriously...

It's cheaper than what most people will pay to put gas in their car on any given day.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Lars said:


> PS: What is with people thinking $35 is expensive? Seriously...


"People"????

There is only one person (maybe two) in this thread who want to know if any Canadian store sells this software for less.
And it's not necessarily because they want it cheaper or think it's expnsive.
See post #10


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

I bought it and laughed at all the sorry sap sucking windows chimps that have to buy windows 7 just after they bought visturd. $35 was almost to easy to pay for! For what your getting it's such a steal. I guess people who can't afford $35 bucks should be concerned for other basic necessities first!


----------



## Bogi094 (Sep 6, 2008)

I pre ordered mine and it hasnt even shipped yet  Hopefully it will come today, somehow, magically


----------



## soon2bemac (Nov 2, 2004)

You could check IC Supercomputers, save you the 13% if they are selling it at the Apple price.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Shipping doesn't seem to be first in first out.

I ordered mine on the 27th, was shipped on the 28th via Canada Post/Purolator (which tells me it's being shipped from within Canada) and it would have been here today if this wasn't a weekend -= so now expected delivery is Monday.

A lot sooner than I expected.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I've spent more money on my iPod Touch,
$34.99 is just a drop in the bucket.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

masoste said:


> Still on about the price, the current Bank of Canada currency exchange puts $29 US at $31.55 CAN. That's with today's exchange rate of 1.0879 (0.9192) or maybe that's yesterday's. In any case we're still getting the slightly shorter end o the stick for living here in Canada.
> Boo.


Once again I will try to explain. The Bank of Canada rate is not what we pay as consumers when we purchase U.S. currency, or have a transaction processed in U.S. funds on our credit cards. I have purchases 2-3 a week and this week the rate is still hovering around 
$1.11-1.13. So the difference isn't as much as you are claiming.

But, and this is where consumers don't understand. It is not as simple as selling a product in Canadian funds vs. U.S. funds. It is the *cost* of selling a product in Canada vs. the cost of selling it in the U.S. 

Right off the bat, we have two official languages to support. There are also higher employment costs for those support people than their U.S. counterparts. 

Some things are going to be higher, some lower (i.e. iTunes pricing - we pay the same as U.S. but in Cdn $).


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Steve - you explained it well, but your breathe is wasted..
No one understands the cost of doing business, let alone in Canada..
Let them learn and experience out of country purchases once, only then they will understand...
Until then it is a deal. 

Everyone believes it is like driving over the boarder and then driving back..
By then the cost of gas and personal time, they have spent more than $5....

Amazing how this thread has reached 8 pages, about a product and a chance to save $3 on $35 -


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I got mine for $29 via EPP but unless you carry a union card from my union (or any other EPP program member) you won't get it for $29... but you did ask...


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Quite possibly the most pointless thread ever.


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

I agree


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

True, but it cost you nothing except your valuable time to read it--and post in it.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

While we're gloating about who got the cheapest price, I got my sealed copy free of charge courtesy of my employer.

I win.


----------



## wslctrc (Nov 13, 2007)

All hail Lars the winner:lmao:

(now we can close the thread?)


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

My wife works for a co that's got EPP with Apple. Bought the family pack for $49.99 + tax on Friday... instead of the $59.99.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

..


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

maximusbibicus said:


> Quite possibly the most pointless thread ever.


And yet here we are, nine pages later.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> And yet here we are, nine pages later.


And counting..................

Actually  I got it the cheapest.............

Or could have.

I went to the Apple website to buy the upgrade disk for $13.-, then I had second thoughts about it when all this discussion took place about having to reload Leopard before one could reload Snow Leopard. So I never completed that purchase thinking it may make more sense to buy the $35.- version to save me a hassle down the road.
Next day, after all this confusion was straightened out, I went back to the Apple store to buy my upgrade disk for $13.- but when I got to checkout, there were two listed in the quantity column for a total of $26.-

So I could have bought two, then sold one for $35.- and ended up with one Snow Leopard upgrade disk for minus $9.- (ie a $9.- profit.
Can anyone beat that? 

So what's the prize? A Mac Pro? Hmmm, don't want to be greedy, I'll take a 13" MacBookPro.

I should also get the "Most Honest EhMacer of the month" award since I changed the quantity to "1" because that's all I was entitled to.


----------



## hbp (Apr 18, 2007)

Congrats on your honesty, but it would automatically change to Quantity: 1 later on in the checkout.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

10, 10 Pages of worthless threads.... ah ah ah ah ahhhhhh......










What sort of prize have we arranged for Lars winning this contest? This was a contest was it not?


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

while the uselessness of this thread is certainly admirable, it is far from being the most useless ever. It has potential though, to go in a number of previously over explored and overexplained directions, which could put it in contention with the Chas_M thread..


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

The point of the Chas_M thread is to be pointless - so it fulfills it's purpose. This thread, on the other hand, is just plain stupid because of the trivial cost of new SL; and the ultimate cheapest is obviously ThePirateBay or some other warez site.

Of course, one could buy the "cheap" versions available on CraigsList or Kijiji, if they are willing to meetup (and get beat up) at the Castle Frank subway station...


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

This thread could have been very helpful in saving everyone a few dollars, but because a most don't seem to care about a few dollars, you sh*t on those that do. Great way to build a community. :clap:


----------



## wslctrc (Nov 13, 2007)

UnleashedLive said:


> This thread could have been very helpful in saving everyone a few dollars, but because a most don't seem to care about a few dollars, you sh*t on those that do. Great way to build a community. :clap:


If $35 to upgrade is too expensive, quite simply, don't. Absolutely nothing wrong with the previous two versions.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

wslctrc said:


> If $35 to upgrade is too expensive, quite simply, don't. Absolutely nothing wrong with the previous two versions.


I came to the thread looking to save a few bucks. Screw me I guess right? You don't ever look for or buy things on sale? 

Do you buy strawberries when they're on sale for $2 instead of $4, why aren't you waiting until they're $4 again? You could afford them at $4 so I hope you're not buying them at $2.

It's not about the initial price tag, it's about saving money, plain and simple. No one is saying they can't afford it.


----------



## wslctrc (Nov 13, 2007)

UnleashedLive said:


> I came to the thread looking to save a few bucks. Screw me I guess right? You don't ever look for or buy things on sale?
> 
> Do you buy strawberries when they're on sale for $2 instead of $4, why aren't you waiting until they're $4 again? You could afford them at $4 so I hope you're not buying them at $2.
> 
> It's not about the initial price tag, it's about saving money, plain and simple. No one is saying they can't afford it.


Nobody means ' screw you ' . And yes many if not most things I buy are on sale. But when do you stop looking? Do you drive another half hour to save $2? How about an hour to save $4? At what point does it start costing you in time, trying to squeeze another buck out it? Is $5 really worth the aggravation of spending hours looking? I think the consensus here is that compared to other OS's past or present, the price of SL is good as it is.


----------



## wslctrc (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey let's see if we can take this thread to 100 posts!


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

2$ off and item which costs $4; is different then saving 2$ off...


----------



## wslctrc (Nov 13, 2007)

UnleashedLive said:


> Do you buy strawberries when they're on sale for $2 instead of $4, why aren't you waiting until they're $4 again? You could afford them at $4 so I hope you're not buying them at $2.





RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> 2$ off and item which costs $4; is different then saving 2$ off...


We are not comparing apples and strawberries:lmao:

If I was grocery shopping I think $2 would make a difference on strawberries,but to drive across the street wouldn't be worth it, $2 off... Snow leopard isn't worth the time either but yet here I am....


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

Actually on reflection I think I agree with the OP.
He was simply trying to save a few dollars, and some of us got all indignant about how cheap Mac OS upgrades are compared to MS.
I was guilty of that.
I apologize. I should have just explained that given that Mac OS's are generally comparatively inexpensive, there aren't a lot of deep discounts. Apple price wars don't really happen much.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

mc3251 said:


> Actually on reflection I think I agree with the OP.
> He was simply trying to save a few dollars, and some of us got all indignant about how cheap Mac OS upgrades are compared to MS.
> I was guilty of that.
> I apologize. I should have just explained that given that Mac OS's are generally comparatively inexpensive, there aren't a lot of deep discounts. Apple price wars don't really happen much.


Agreed. I find myself making this mistake at work from time to time, and with reflection, I always feel remorse.

We should all try harder to withhold our personal agendas and simply try to answer the question as it was presented.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

wslctrc said:


> But when do you stop looking? Do you drive another half hour to save $2? How about an hour to save $4? At what point does it start costing you in time, trying to squeeze another buck out it? Is $5 really worth the aggravation of spending hours looking?


That's what the point of this thread was, for it to be in one spot so that people aren't searching for hours to try and find it cheaper.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

^^^
The uselessness of the thread is that SL has just been released, so one can not expect it to be "on sale" anywhere. Why discount it if it is expected to sell? If one wants a massive discount - then wait until the next version of OSX comes out, and buy used SL on eBay.

In the realm of things, SL is entirely inexpensive - less than 10% of the cost of say, Windoze Fi$ta Premium Ultimate Professional Whatever - which had an introductory price of almost $800 per copy, but can be had for about $300 these days...


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

EvanPitts said:


> ^^^
> The uselessness of the thread is that SL has just been released, so one can not expect it to be "on sale" anywhere. Why discount it if it is expected to sell? If one wants a massive discount - then wait until the next version of OSX comes out, and buy used SL on eBay.


And on the first day Amazon.com is selling it for less than Apple, proving that wrong.


----------



## GerryS (Dec 8, 2004)

Mine was $13.00 but only because I bought a new machine in July. Mind you I still don't have it. I am a very patient person though. Hope it comes before 10.7


----------



## surfnsell (Sep 9, 2009)

*Hillarious*

I actually joined this site just to say my piece on the ribbing the original poster has taken. I googled the question to find the cheapest SNOW LEOPARD in Canada or specifically Calgary. I have a tendency to have business for what ever reason at different ends of the city. When I can I try to get multiple ends of business for what ever the reason. If I'm off for personal reason if I can check out a store, register a car, what ever the reason I do.

My point is, if I were able to save five bucks on SNOW LEOPARD because a certain location has it cheaper I would wait until a reason comes up where I am in the area and I would get it while in the area.

If I can save 5 bucks here and there, it relaxes me because so many times I don't have the choice. Spent 65 grand on a truck that now sells for 48. I need every 5 buck here and there savings I can get.

Thanks for the post, and for those that just want to be little a guy for the simplicity of his post, grow up.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 9, 2005)

*Truly Hilarious*



surfnsell said:


> I actually joined this site just to say my piece on the ribbing the original poster has taken. I googled the question to find the cheapest SNOW LEOPARD in Canada or specifically Calgary. I have a tendency to have business for what ever reason at different ends of the city. When I can I try to get multiple ends of business for what ever the reason. If I'm off for personal reason if I can check out a store, register a car, what ever the reason I do.
> 
> My point is, if I were able to save five bucks on SNOW LEOPARD because a certain location has it cheaper I would wait until a reason comes up where I am in the area and I would get it while in the area.
> 
> ...


The point was trying to bargain hunt for a high demand item on it's first day of release. Grow up if you think that's going to happen! :lmao:


----------



## surfnsell (Sep 9, 2009)

*Eeewwwww!*

Yap,

Informing me of having to grow up after that was my finishing statement leaves me wanting to say

"I know you are, but what am I"
tptptptp


----------



## Harvey (Oct 9, 2005)

surfnsell said:


> Yap,
> 
> Informing me of having to grow up after that was my finishing statement leaves me wanting to say
> 
> ...



If you enjoy telling others to grow up, don't be surprised when someone returns the favor.


----------



## surfnsell (Sep 9, 2009)

*I know you are, but what am I*

Then be adult enough to come up with your own statement
:clap:


----------



## Harvey (Oct 9, 2005)

surfnsell said:


> Then be adult enough to come up with your own statement
> :clap:


:yawn:


----------



## surfnsell (Sep 9, 2009)

:baby:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mc3251 said:


> Actually on reflection I think I agree with the OP.
> He was simply trying to save a few dollars, and some of us got all indignant about how cheap Mac OS upgrades are compared to MS.
> I was guilty of that.
> I apologize. I should have just explained that given that Mac OS's are generally comparatively inexpensive, there aren't a lot of deep discounts. Apple price wars don't really happen much.


I really think the OP brought many of the comments on to himself by his combative and rude posts. As I was the initial responder to his question, I for one was actually trying to be helpful by suggesting that he was waisting his time looking for SL to be on sale due to Apple's pricing regime. It was a legitimate response to his question, however he didn't like the answer and the thread took a downward spiral from there:



> why even bother responding???? thanks for your 2 cents.





> I sick of the BS and the "holier-than-thou" attitudes of people on threads here. Write something constructive or don't write anything at all. Just don't made some stupid snide remark just to get your post count up.





> ...you had to start preaching the MAC GOSPEL. If you can't contribute constructively, then don't write anything.





> Why spew verbal diarrhea? If these members just want to be knobs, then do it somewhere else.


I personally will not apologize as you reap what you sow and my original comment was a genuine opinion and quite frankly innocuous. Perhaps if the OP had come back with something along the lines of:

"Yeah, I know it is a long shot because of Apple's pricing policies, but I would rather waste my time looking rather than spending the extra money if it can be found cheaper somewhere." He might have had a very different result and this thread might not have gone the way it did.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

Fair enough.


----------

